

The Startup Factory announces Fall 2013 Class - martindale
http://wraltechwire.com/startup-factory-picks-6-emerging-ventures-for-latest-group/12817085/

======
brianpmarks
I am really excited to be a part of the Fall 2013 class. The startup community
and ecosystem in the Raleigh/Durham area has grown significantly over the past
several years. The diversity of this class as well as the distance some of
them traveled to be a part of it is a testament to the support and
opportunities available.

This is going to be fun!

------
Brevado
Moving into the Raleigh-Durham area from Long Island, New York has been an
absolute blast. The community here is overly willing to help in any way,
shape, or form. As new entrepreneurs, I feel as though we couldn't be in
better situation to learn and grow.

------
andrewmroth
This is basically the coolest thing I've ever been a part of, and I can't
believe it's only been one week out of 12. What an amazing experience.

------
startupfactory
Great group of startups here in Durham for the 4th session in 2 years. Come on
down and join the party!

